# What is WTA juice?



## Spongebob (26/2/18)

And where do i find some? Does it Really work better to help curb cravings???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfdaft (26/2/18)

Following because I wanna know now as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## daniel craig (26/2/18)

I believe the extraction process is dangerous which is why people refrain from using WTA liquids.

NETs are different from WTA in the way they are made and therefore contain only miniscule amounts of WTA.

According to an online post: "Some NET methods can actually extract a significant portion of the alkaloids in tobacco, at a cost of extremely low concentration and purity. While it could be possible to concentrate such a result (not advisable), depending upon the solvent (PG and VG would obviously be more difficult than water,) all of the co-extracted material would also concentrate, making it unpleasant to vape, at best. Simple filtration is not able to remedy that.

Most extraction methods that can get a high level of purity deal with such things as combustible, extremely high-pressure, poisonous, and/or corrosive solvents, and having to completely remove them from the solution without leaving any byproducts, as well as handling the concentrated alkaloids. There are a myriad of potential problems that an amateur would not even know to think of in most of the processes, making them necessarily hazardous."

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123951


I heard its Dangerous stuff. Maybe @method1 can give some insight on WTA


----------



## Spongebob (26/2/18)

Then why is it advertised all over ECF as a more effective way to quit???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfdaft (26/2/18)

Spongebob said:


> Then why is it advertised all over ECF as a more effective way to quit???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


One reason for most stuff being promoted like that: money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/2/18)

Spongebob said:


> Then why is it advertised all over ECF as a more effective way to quit???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


It used to be banned on ECF before if I remember correctly.


----------



## Halfdaft (26/2/18)

This sounds suspiciously like Alterna...


----------



## method1 (27/2/18)

daniel craig said:


> I heard its Dangerous stuff. Maybe @method1 can give some insight on WTA



I don't know too much about it so I asked Fear who is a seasoned tobacco pro.
Below is an excerpt from our conversation:

"WTA has been around for years, there were only a few vendors offering it due to health concerns. 
There was but nothing scientifically founded. WTA was always recommended for those smokers that nicotine did not completely satisfy. 
IIRC there are two of the alkaloids in particular that had some correlation to specific mouth and throat cancers. 
“Correlation” being key there. It was enough for me at the time that I decided not to mess with it. 
About the same time I figured I would vape all the DAAPs so take that with a grain of salt."

Also from what I've been able to glean, Nic Salts are probably more effective, satisfying & safe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Spongebob (27/2/18)

What is IRRC and DAAP?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (27/2/18)

So the way to go would be NET,s or nic salts?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (27/2/18)

Spongebob said:


> What is IRRC and DAAP?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


IIRC - if I recall correctly
DAAP - diketones


----------



## Andre (27/2/18)

Spongebob said:


> So the way to go would be NET,s or nic salts?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


NET = naturally extracted tobacco. Might taste better, but will not give you more nic satisfaction than any other juice. Mr Hardwick's Rodeo Hardshot contains some NET and is an awesome tobacco juice. You need to just add some nic and PG and VG.

Some nic salt juices available locally, mostly in pods for pod systems, like the Gusto. Expensive. Nic is around 20 mg. Nic salts are taken up easier by your body. Personally, I do not like it - they use an acid in there which my taste buds cannot tolerate.

Consider getting one or more of the Joyetech Ego AIO Eco. Order juice at 24mg at around 45PG/55VG from one of the vendors who does customised mixing (Vapour Mountain, All Day Vapes). No more cravings!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob (3/3/18)

Ok... So i got me some Feellife 20mg nic salts to try...... stuck some in a little evod type tank and had about 5 to 10 good "puffs"......GOOD GOLLY MISS MOLLY  suddenly started feeling all shaky and light headed and then it felt like an enraged rodeo bull kicked me first in the chest, then in the  nuts and then in the head.....  dit het gevoel of ek in n ander geloof ingeskop is....  

Headache, jittery and so shaky i could hardly throw my darts (yes i have a newfound passion for playing darts), i had to sit down and get some sugar into me to work the nic through my system 

Is it really that potent???  can i cut it with something to get it a bit less? Your experiences with nic salts?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (3/3/18)

Spongebob said:


> Ok... So i got me some Feellife 20mg nic salts to try...... stuck some in a little evod type tank and had about 5 to 10 good "puffs"......GOOD GOLLY MISS MOLLY  suddenly started feeling all shaky and light headed and then it felt like an enraged rodeo bull kicked me first in the chest, then in the  nuts and then in the head.....  dit het gevoel of ek in n ander geloof ingeskop is....
> 
> Headache, jittery and so shaky i could hardly throw my darts (yes i have a newfound passion for playing darts), i had to sit down and get some sugar into me to work the nic through my system
> 
> ...


@Spongebob, from the description of your experience, I think you may have used your thumb to press your mods fire button.

Only messing with you, 20mg is pretty powerful even for plain old nic, considering nic salts delivers even more and faster, you are playing with some serious stuff here. Did you at least dilute it? I do not think it is intended for "as is" use?

Cheers


----------



## Spongebob (4/3/18)

Hi @Raindance thanx for the response thats the thing.... I usuually do 18mg, 24mg, 36mg, so i didnt think it would be an issue?  what can i dilute it with?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/3/18)

Spongebob said:


> Ok... So i got me some Feellife 20mg nic salts to try...... stuck some in a little evod type tank and had about 5 to 10 good "puffs"......GOOD GOLLY MISS MOLLY  suddenly started feeling all shaky and light headed and then it felt like an enraged rodeo bull kicked me first in the chest, then in the  nuts and then in the head.....  dit het gevoel of ek in n ander geloof ingeskop is....
> 
> Headache, jittery and so shaky i could hardly throw my darts (yes i have a newfound passion for playing darts), i had to sit down and get some sugar into me to work the nic through my system
> 
> ...



I am definitely going to try this


----------



## Spongebob (4/3/18)

You should its the gooood stuff nudge nudge wink wink......  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------

